# Just a thanks



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

I was not exactly sure where to post this. I just wanted to say thanks for the great posts. I tried making a few of the ideas I got from here for halloween. I live in a little hole in the wall.. the only reason you do not miss us is the 2 stop lights a block a part. My yard was a big hit. Many people took pictures. I did not do any thing major. I made a grave digger, made a half coffin out of scrap wood, used some of kiddos old costumes and masks and had dummies in my yard, carnivorious plants out of paper mache and used bottles and dollar tree skull and made a mummy wrapped it in spider web had it suspended in spider web across the front of my porch with a huge spider. I am already planning on some items for next year and my oldest grown son is ready and willing to help me. Thanks again. my boston terrier was also a hit in her tank top and tutu.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

And now you know why this site exists  Your haunt will grow exponentially with all of the talent and ideas contained here! Thanks for being a part of it!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the fun! Glad to hear you had a great time AND made the night fun for others.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome aboard the home haunting train!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't it fun? And I'm glad there is this site too, because I've learned so much over the years. And I'm still finding out new ideas thanks to new people like you joining up and bringing us fresh ideas and new blood. Thanks right back at you!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like you did a lot of cool things! If you took any pictures, I would love to see them! btw, Boston Terrier+tank top+tutu= instant classic!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats, it sounds like you had a great time making the things, and everyone enjoyed them. Build it, and they will come!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fresh blood! WHO HAS FRESH BLOOD!?? (suckysucksuck)


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Between two stop lights?!??!? That's like free advertising!!!!
The best part about it is that you have a good time too! Keep building!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's awesome! Glad you caught the bug & are having fun. Just a little warning - the Halloween bug is incurable, & only gets worse!

You're lucky, the hole in the wall I grew up in didn't have _any_ stoplights!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to agree once you get on here you cant get off. or maybe they just wont let you leave lol. When I'm not at work I check in here throughout the day it's my facebook which was getting boring  looking for more ideas for next year chatting to new friends which is probably yhe best bit. Everyone on here is SO helpfull and friendly

It's an addictive place to be for sure... Glad to hear your night went well


----------



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is my mummy made from bottles


----------

